#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εκπαίδευση >  > > >  >  > Επιμόρφωση >  > > >  >  > Σεμινάριο: α) Μελέτες ενεργειακής απόδοσης κτιρίων με τον ΚΕΝΑΚ - β) Ρύθμιση ημιυπαιθρίων χώρων, Ρόδος, 02.10.2010

## Xάρης

Ενημερωτικό Σεμινάριο για τον Ν. 3843/10 (ημιυπαίθριοι) και τον ΚΕΝΑΚ

*Πότε :* Σάββατο, 02.10.2010, 10:00~13:30
*Πού :* Ρόδος, ξενοδοχείο Rodos Palace, Αίθουσα Ναυσικά.
*Θέμα :* «Energy Building - Ρύθμιση»

Την εκδήλωση διοργανώνει για την πλήρη ενημέρωση των μελών του, το  Τεχνικό Επιμελητήριο – Τμήμα Κεντρικής & Δυτικής Θεσσαλίας, με την  συνεργασία και την ευγενική χορηγία της Civiltech Α.Ε..
Κατά τη διάρκεια της θα γίνει παρουσίαση των νέων εφαρμογών Energy Building 2010 και Ρύθμιση της CivilTech.

*Πρόγραμμα εκδήλωσης :*

10:00 : Προσέλευση, παραλαβή υλικού.10:30-10:45 : Ταυτότητα κτιρίου - Ρύθμιση ημιυπαίθριων χώρων και  υπερβάσεων δόμησης. Νομοθετικό πλαίσιο, διαδικασίες (Ν.3843/10).10:45-11:45 : Εκπόνηση μελετών σύμφωνα με τον κανονισμό ενεργειακής  απόδοσης κτιρίων. Νομοθετικό πλαίσο. Τεχνικές οδηγίες ΤΟΤΕΕ. Τρόπος  εφαρμογής.11:45-12:00 : Διάλειμμα-Καφές.12:00-13:00 : Μελέτες με τον νέο ΚΕΝΑΚ. Εκπόνηση μελέτης  ενεργειακής απόδοσης κτιρίων με την εφαρμογή Energy Building της  Civiltech.
*Εισηγητές :* Αλέξανδρος Βουσβούνης, Πολιτικός Μηχ/κός (Civiltech) - Φένια Ντούσικου, Πολιτικός Μηχ/κός

*Κόστος Συμμετοχής :* ΔΩΡΕΑΝ

*Ηλεκτρονική εγγραφή :* http://www.civiltech.gr/seminars

*Πληροφορίες :* 210 6003034 ή στείλτε email

*Πηγή :* CivilTech

----------


## anavatis

Πότε θα πραγματοποιηθεί νέο σεμινάριο για ΚΕΝΑΚ στη Ρόδο?

----------

